# Star's Kidding Thread! Should be soon!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay, Cosmo kidded, so I think Star needs her own thread to fill now.      

Her udder is rock hard and enormous. Her tail head is drastically changing and her ligs are almost gone. I think she'll go sometime tomorrow morning. Both Poli and Cosmo didn't strut their udders this year! So it is nice to have a really full udder to feel.  

I have been up for about 36+ hours with 2 hours of sleep... so am a bit tired believe it or not!! We'll be up again bright and early and start updating then!

Until then, goodnight!! :wave::ZZZ:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

What a nice doe.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Now this is the one my son has been waiting to see kid. He loves the spotted ones.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Shes looking just like our girl Sparkey tonight. Udder is totally strutted, and tail is tipped to the side! Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Shes looking just like our girl Sparkey tonight. Udder is totally strutted, and tail is tipped to the side! Good luck!


Good luck to you with Sparkey! Does she have a kidding thread??


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Good luck! She's so pretty. I love her spots.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good golly Miss Molly what a beautiful udder on a Boer!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh I know, Star really outdid herself on that ff udder! It's even bigger this morning!!  Must be the dairy in her. Maybe a Nubian? 

I've been out snuggling with the babies and watching Star since about 5am. I was holding Turbo in my jacket for a while and Star would lay down, moan groan, stretch, maybe have a contraction or two, then get up. I'd look back towards Turbo's pen and think " I better put him back so I can feel how Star's udder and ligs are". Then Star would hunch up her back a time or two and promptly lay back down. Then she did the same thing over again. About 5 times. Each time I'd look back towards Turbo's pen and almost put him back. I was having a mental battle! "put him back and feel Star".... "NOOOO I don't want to put him back!!"... "put him back and feel Star"... "I don't want to put him back!!!"... "Star's up again put him back!!"... "okay I guess I should and then go update TGS!!". 

So here I am .  Star's ligs are gone and her udder doesn't seem like it could get fuller! I think she may have started some contractions too. She kept arching her back. 

Once she really starts labor, the laptop will go out to the barn once again and more frequent updates will begin!!! So who's on here rooting for Star anyways??? I see a few of you above!!  I love comments!!! It keeps me busy!!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Dang .... it was hard finding this thread. Had to go back a few pages :slapfloor:

Hoping she goes soon for you so you can take a much needed nap today.

And Star darlin -- your mom needs some beautifully marked does.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm here waiting. She's a gorgeous doe, can't wait to see her babes!


----------



## doecygoat (Jan 18, 2013)

Go Star!


----------



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been stalking your other kidding threads, so I thought I'd finally let you know I'm here.
I can't wait to see what Star gives you! Hoping for some beautifully marked doelings!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!!! We need those badly!! She's gotta have two in there so we have two chances for a pretty doe!!


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Any progress?!?!?!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, we just fed all of them, and she was somewhat nibbling at it. She usually eats pretty good... She is still having some contractions, but is mostly just standing around looking dull... I think it will be a couple more hours before she pops them out.  I sure hope she gives some dapples!!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I can hardly wait to see the little cuties.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Exciting!  Can't wait to see what she gives you. . Wow her udder is impressive for a ff girl- you're right might be a little dairy kicking in who knows. How many days is she now?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Today is her due date.  Day 150!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Can't wait to see babies!!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I am waiting not so patiently so I came add some more to my collection.. lol.. I must have a whole herd by now of all different breeds.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like babies pretty soon. Happy Kidding


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's starting to push and has lots of discharge!!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How exciting....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She just had a big solid red boy with white feet... I think she has one more... Darn! He looks almost identical to Liberty.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Come on star!! Show us those beautiful girls youve been hiding


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nothing more yet.  She's being a really good mom to Fireball.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like she is getting close to pushing out #2!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awwww....c'mon spotted does!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She just popped out another solid red, but it is a doe. She has has two white feet but that's it. Geez!!! Where are the dapples?? 

Pictures soon.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats!! They all must have planned their due dates to keep you exhausted lol I was up until two this morning withe my sheep(she lambed twin ewes) so I just got on to check!! Congrats again!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pictures! He's 9lbs 4 and she's 8lbs 3.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

they are cute as buttons :fireworks:

sorry you didn't get your dapples.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Gorgeous babies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!! We're so happy she had a doe!!! It could have been worse...


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Wonderful! I still haven't weighed mine! Argh forgot! Hope mum n babies doing good x


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

So cute whats the does name?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

"Red White and Beautiful"! I just put them in birth announcements.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> "Red White and Beautiful"! I just put them in birth announcements.


Show me Boers Red White and beautiful is on my show does papers! Is that where you got the name from? Shes my Gold Rush's Paternal Granddam.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Ahhh more babies!!!! Soo pretty congrats again!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Amber! 

Hamilton Acres: Yes, we saw Red White and Beautiful on Show Me Boers website and loved the name! She is a very pretty doe!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

How's Addy doing? she should be very close right?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep! Addy is due in 8 days!! We were planning on starting her countdown thread today.  So be watching for that a little later!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

can't wait!!


----------

